# Montana Medicated Beer 1877 quart size blob top



## digger dun (May 21, 2018)

Hey, y'all. Been a long while since I posted here, the faceplace has sucked up most of my online attention, it seems. Anyway, picked this odd ball up off the ground at a construction site in the New York Hudson Valley area a few days ago, and can't find anything on it. Figured I should run it by you folks on ye olde blue pages...

MONTANA MEDICATED BEER 1877
ROOT & LEMON POP BEER
THIS BOTTLE NEVER SOLD

almost a tapered lip, slight chip on lip.

anybody seen or heard of one of these before?


----------



## digger dun (Oct 17, 2018)

I'll take that as a no, lol...


----------



## ACLbottles (Oct 17, 2018)

I've never seen one. Very cool bottle though!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 20, 2018)

I must've missed it the first time around.  Good looking bottle with great embossing!  Thanks for the bump.


----------



## stephengray (Jan 9, 2019)

Never seen that one before but interesting embossing.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 14, 2019)

Medical Beer, hmmmm.


----------



## Warf rat (Jan 20, 2019)

Lucky you


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 22, 2019)

That is really cool. Love the root and lemon verbiage. Nice bottle!


----------

